# Pamācības >  Par polikarbonātu

## Jon

Varbūt kāds ir attīstījis tehnoloģiju polikarbonāta organiskā stikla liekšanai/locīšanai? Nepieciešams salocīt taisnstūra plāksnes "U" veidā. Biezums 3-4 mm. Liekuma rādiuss - apm. 20 mm. Varbūt kāds vienkārši zin, kur to var kvalitatīvi izdarīt? Iepriekš pateicos par atsaucību.

----------


## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika man arī bija interese par šo lietu. Runāju ar vienu firmu un sapratu ka tas ir ļoti dārgi un laika ietilpīgi jo parasti taisa arī kaut ko līdzīgu veidnim tad to organisko stiklu pamazām silda un loka.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu lētais variants ir locīt ar rokām!  :: 
Vai tad tas organiskais stikls nav diezgan lokans? nu tā, ka var ar rokām salocīt to U veidu, pēc tam pakarsē un viņš saglabās formu.
Beefs

----------


## andrievs

35 gadus atpakaļ, kad man bija ...padsmit, es dariju tā:

No vecas gludekļa spirāles ieguvu nihroma stiepli, saviju divas dzīslas kopā, lai resnāka.
Iesitu 50cm garā līstē divas naglas, starp kurām novilku savīto stiepli - vienā galā gan stieple bija pietīta nevis tieši pie naglas , bet pie atsperes, ko noņemu no kožamajām standziņām, un tad tā atspere savukārt pie naglas.(kad stieple sakarsīs un izstiepsies, lai kompensē nostiepumu)
Slēdzu to visu klāt pie 12v trafa, kurš savukārt bija tīklā iespraužams caur LATR-u ar regulēšanu 120 līdz 220 V.
Stieplīti karsēju tā uz robežas, lai tumšā virtuvē knapi redz, ka sāk palikt bordo
Tagad uz šo stiepli pa tiešo liku virsū organisko stiklu un gaidīju, lai tas pats no sava svara sāk karsējuma vietā ieliekties.
Nu fiksi ņēmu nost un liecu vajadzīgajā leņķī. Ja vajag 90 grādus, tad pa virtuves galdu piešļūcināju un leņķī piespiedu pie sienas.(galda kājām jābūt vienāda garuma  ::  )

Ja stieplīte karstāka, atbilstoši sakaršana līdz mīkstai vīlei īsākā laikā, tad liekuma rādiuss iznāk ļoti spics.
Ja stieples temperatūra zemāka, tad karsēt iznāk ilgāk - siltums paspēj aiziet pa organisko stiklu tālāk no liekuma vietas un liekuma rādiuss iznāk lēzenāks.

----------


## dmd

iespējams, ka to neizdosies izdarīt pie tik maza radiusa. līdzšinējā pieredze rāda, ka četrinieku nebija iespējams uzkarsēt tik ļoti, lai varētu šaurā leņķī noliekt. laigan no otras puses karbonāts no karbonāta atšķiras tomēr. 

/pirms visi sāk bļaut, ka locās mierīgi, atcerieties, ka runa iet par polikarbonātu, ne parastu organiku.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

varu tev izlociit ar celtnieciibas feenu  :: 
tikai cik lielas detalajas vajag? ja garakas par 300mm tad aizmrsti un meklee firmu  ::  
varu tikai nelielas taa daudzmaz kvalitativi salocit. ja interesee PM   ::

----------


## karloslv

nu paņem vēl vienu tādu pašu gudrinieku ar fēnu, varēsi divreiz garākas izlocīt

----------


## Jon

Precizēju - vajag salocīt garas (<1200 mm), šauras (90 mm) siles. Daudz un vienādas. Neceru, ka ar fēnu tas izdosies. Polikarbonāts nav tas lētākais materiāls, brāķi ražot - absolūta bezjēga. Rādās, tur tomēr nepieciešama īpaši izstrādāta tehnoloģija.

----------


## dmd

var mēģināt iefrēzēt 90 grādu lenķi, tā mēs darījām ar 8mm organiku, bet nav gadījies dzirdēt, ka būtu kādam labas tehnoloģijas karbonāta locīšanai. ja ir interese, varu mēģināt tuvākajā laikā aiziet uz bijušo darbu un pamēģināt nofrēzēt idejas derīguma pārbaudei, taču nevaru solīt, ka būs laika tam.

----------


## GunBer

Nepieciešama Jūsu palīdzība.
Veidoju šādu brīnumu priekš polikarbonāta locīšanas. Un jautājums ko Jus ieteiktu, kā labāk to visu pasākumu "nobarot"

Stieples  l=1m, d=1,4mm, S=1,54mm2, rho=1,1 om/m, nepieciešamais strāvas stiprums  25A (priekš aptuveni 800C (http://www.wiretron.com/nicrdat.html))

Aprēķināju ka nepieciešami 18V, bet vai ir viegli pieejams tāds baroklis kurš nodrošinātu 25A?
Vēl  variants par 220V, bet tad lai iegūtu 25A nepieciešams palielināt  pretestību par aptuveni 8 omiem, ja es pareizi esmu atradis visas  formulas un sarēķinājis visu sanāk ka rezistoram būtu jābūt 8 omi un  jāiztur 5,5kw.

Ko sakat?

----------


## abergs

Ar vājā gala metināšanas transformatoru (ne invertoru) pietiktu atliektiem galiem...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nepieciešamā jauda atkarīga no lokāmā materiāla biezuma un lieluma, kā arī no liekšanas tehnoloģijas. Ja nihroma drāts izvēle ir galīga, 0,5 kW  transformatoram nevajadzētu būt deficītam. Priekšā vēlams pielikt regulējamu autotransformatoru. No tīkla pa taisno nesildi! Bez atsaistīšanas ar pazeminošu trafiņu bīstami.

----------


## GunBer

Uzreiz atvainojos bet ar terminiem man problēmas  ::  kas bija dommāts _vājā gala metināšanas transformatoru (ne invertoru)_?

_Nepieciešamā jauda atkarīga no lokāmā materiāla biezuma un lieluma_, polikarbonāta biezums 4mm varbūt vēlāk pat biezāks un locījuma garums aptuveni 870-900 mm *Liekšanas tehnoloģija*, ja pareizi izpratu domu tad pa visam vienkārša, ir galds kuram viena puse ir paceļama līdz nepieciešamajiem grādiem.
_
0,5 kW  transformatoram nevajadzētu būt deficītam. Priekšā vēlams pielikt regulējamu autotransformatoru._ Šo daļu varētu smalkāk apskaidrot?

----------


## abergs

> kas bija dommāts _vājā gala metināšanas transformatoru (ne invertoru)_?


 Kaut  kas līdzīgs:
http://www.salidzini.lv/click.php?it...transformators
www.salidzini.lv
varbūt piejams lietots, pat vēl mazjaudīgāks, ar regulatoru, utt., utjp...

----------


## GunBer

> Kaut  kas līdzīgs:
> http://www.salidzini.lv/click.php?it...transformators
> www.salidzini.lv
> varbūt piejams lietots, pat vēl mazjaudīgāks, ar regulatoru, utt., utjp...


 vienīgi_ Strāvas stipruma diapazons: 35 - 140 A_ priekš manām vajadzībām būs jau par daudz

vēl radās jautājums kādēļ neder invertors? Vienkārši meklējot uzgāju ka viņiem ir mazāki ampēri kas man derētu

----------


## Powerons

Tev PWM (ipulsa platuma modulātots) neder?
Kādu tranzistoru ieliksi tādu spriegumu un strāvu tas izturēs
piemēram - IRFP054N; N-FET 55V 81A
Ar potenciometru uzgriez cik daudz vajag.

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/234...āte-PCB/page2

----------


## abergs

> jautājums kādēļ neder invertors?


 Daudz "zemūdens akmeņu":elektromagnētiskā savietojamība, sarežgīts pielāgojot konkrētiem apstākļiem, cena, dārgs remonts u.c....

P.S. Un pie 18 voltiem jau būs cita strāva izejā - strauji krītošā raksturlīkne...

----------


## GunBer

> ... Un pie 18 voltiem jau būs cita strāva izejā - strauji krītošā raksturlīkne...


 kā piemēram būs ja viņu pieslēgs klāt un uzregulēs uz tiem 25A viņam pec idejas pašam vajadzētu dot ārā atbilstošus V, jo man V nav tik svarīgi, kā tas lai ķēdē tiktu noturēti +- A

----------


## abergs

Invertoram - jā, metināšanas transformators gan tālu no ideāla, neprecīzi uzrakstīju...

----------


## Raimonds1

> Precizēju - vajag salocīt garas (<1200 mm), šauras (90 mm) siles. Daudz un vienādas. Neceru, ka ar fēnu tas izdosies. Polikarbonāts nav tas lētākais materiāls, brāķi ražot - absolūta bezjēga. Rādās, tur tomēr nepieciešama īpaši izstrādāta tehnoloģija.


 4mm diametra parasta dzelzs 4.5 metri gara stieplei pretestība ir 1 oms. 2 reiz 1.2 metri būs pusoms. Ja tam pieliksi 24 voltus, būs I = U/R = 24/0.5 = 48 ampēri un P= UxI = 24x48 = 1152W  Varbūt pietiek, varbūt vajag vairāk. Praksē jāskatās, ko tā stieple dara pie tiem 24 voltiem un 48 ampēriem, kā viņa to polikarbonātu ietekmē. Vai tur vajag kaut kādu formu tai liekšanai veidot vai siltumizolāciju starp abām stieplēm, lai kastei grīdu nesilda, tikai locījumu vietas utt. jautājumus apdomāt.
12 un 24 voltu variantam var izmantot gatavus akumulatora lādētājus/startētājus.

----------


## Isegrim

Raimond, vai tu uz datumu skaties? Tas ir bijis aktuāli pirms 6 gadiem! 
GunBer, klasiski transformators un autotransformators ir masīvi. Nekādas elektronikas. Pirmais tev nodrošina vajadzīgo spriegumu, atsaista no tīkla un padara darbošanos drošu. Otrs papildus dod regulēšanas iespējas. Nihroma stieple pagarināsies/iekārsies uzkarsusi līdz sarkankvēlei. Būs jāatrisina tās nostiepšana. Vienkāršāk ir stikla vai keramikas caurulē iebāzt spirāli (pretestība lielāka; tad gan var no tīkla pa taisno sildīt). Varbūt, ka attiecīga garuma ТЭН pat izdodas sameklēt.

----------


## GunBer

Paldies Visiem par padomiem/ieteikumiem. Šodien notestēts darbībā pievienojot metināšanas inventoru un viss notiek, uzsilst ātri temperatūru arī iespējams pieregulēt un cik mēģināju nav problēmas arī uz dažādiem biezumiem 3, 4, 5mm, tikai nav ne jausmas cik ilgi drīkst to inventoru turēt slodzē. Pagaidām kamēr tikai parugus gatavoju viss itkā labi, bet vai tā būs kad pamatīgi sāks darboties ar viņu. Tapēc vēl tiek domāts kas un ko.

Insegrim - stieples viens gals ir nofiksēts, otrs piestiprināts izstieptai atsperei - uzsilstot atspere tiecas atgūt formu un nostiepj stiepli. Un paldies par to sildītāju ieteikšanu.

----------


## GunBer

Sveiki, atkal atgriežos pie šīs tēmas.
Ar inventoru viss darbojās tikai sākot biežāk darboties ap viņu sapratu ka tā regulēšana nav īsti tāda kā biju iecerējis, rezūltātā sanāk baigā bakstīšanās kamēr daudz maz pieregulē + tāds inventors ar digitālo skalu (lai nebūtu katru reizi jāpieregulē, vienkārši uzgriest ampērus ar kuriem iepriekš viss bija labi) maksā diezgan sulīgi
Varbūt varat smalkāt paskaidrot par *Isegrim* ieteikto variantu par transformātoru + autotransformātoru.
Kāds transformātors man ir jāmeklē? un kāds autotransformātors?
Vēl esmu uzgājis ka ir tādi VARIAC, kas derētu šim mērķim, tikai īsti nesaprotu kas tas tāds ir un ko viņš ēd. Jo šajā mājas lapā http://www.variac.com/staco_240_1ph.htm nesaprotu tos parametrus viņiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Atgriežamies pie Oma likuma. Uzkarsušam sildītājam ir kāda pretestības vērtība. Izrēķinot jaudu, piemeklējam attiecīgu transformatoru. Visu nepieciešamo parasti var pa lēto "Latgalītē" salasīt. Nav jēgas tērēties uz super iekārtām. Ja sildītājs netiek mainīts, var _atsperties_ uz spriegumu. Re, Vitālijs nesen noknāba *šādu*. Atradis par labu esam.

----------


## next

> sanāk baigā bakstīšanās kamēr daudz maz pieregulē + tāds inventors ar digitālo skalu (lai nebūtu katru reizi jāpieregulē, vienkārši uzgriest ampērus ar kuriem iepriekš viss bija labi) maksā diezgan sulīgi
> Varbūt varat smalkāt paskaidrot par *Isegrim* ieteikto variantu par transformātoru + autotransformātoru.
> Kāds transformātors man ir jāmeklē? un kāds autotransformātors?


 Jaaregulee jau taapat buus - spriegums tak tiiklaa mainiigs.
Es panjemtu leetaako kjinieshu multimetru un pierikteetu atbilstoshu shuntu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> lai nebūtu katru reizi jāpieregulē, vienkārši uzgriest ampērus ar kuriem iepriekš viss bija labi


 Te jau arī ir klūda pašos pamatos.
Sildītāja stieplei jāiestāda nevis strāva bet gan spriegums.
Iestādot konstantu strāvu, nihroma stieple uzkarst, tās pretestība pieaug un pieaug arī spriegums. Līdz ar to palielinās jauda jeb siltuma daudzums kas izdalās uz stieples. Pieliekot klāt materiālu kas stiepli atdzesē, samazinās stieples pretestība un tā silst mazāk. Līdz ar to tas process ir tāds nestabīls.
Pie konstanta sprieguma, stieplei uzsilstot, tās pretestība pieaug un strāva automātiski samazinās. Līdz ar to process kļust stabīlāks un vieglāk kontrolējams.

----------


## next

Es taa sapratu ka jautaataajs par procesa stabilitaati nesuudzas, tikai atkaartojamiibu grib nodroshinaat.
Un nihroms jau taapeec ir nihroms ka termokoeficients tam par kaartu mazaaks kaa dzelzij vai kaparam.

----------


## AndrisZ

Es jau vairāk tikai teoretizēju. ::  Nedomāju, ka autors tur strāvas stabilizatorus buvēs. Autotransformators ar pazeminošo tranformatoru galā jau sprieguma avots vien būs. Atliek tik ar voltmetru pamērīt cik volti ir optimāli un visa atkaartojamība ir nodrošināta.

----------


## next

Tur jau taa lieta ka straavas stabilizators vinjam jau ir (metinaashanas invertors).
Cik pamatota vajadziiba par sprieguma avotu paartaisiit?

----------


## AndrisZ

Oh, metināšanas invertors. Nu, jā. Šaujot ar lielgabalu pa zvirbuļiem jau lielu precizitāti būs grūti panākt. :: 
Ja es taisītu sev, tad paņemtu kādu PC barokli un pēc pāris stundām man būtu smuks 0-15V 20A (vai 0-5V 40A) baroklītis kas sver mazāk par 1kg.

----------


## ezis666

> Oh, metināšanas invertors. Nu, jā. Šaujot ar lielgabalu pa zvirbuļiem jau lielu precizitāti būs grūti panākt.
> Ja es taisītu sev, tad paņemtu kādu PC barokli un pēc pāris stundām man būtu smuks 0-15V 20A (vai 0-5V 40A) baroklītis kas sver mazāk par 1kg.


 Tu viņu vari līdz 0 noraut lejā?

----------


## AndrisZ

Bez problēmām. Pirms kāda laika te jau ar Kaspiču neliela diskusija "panesās". :: 


Ha, atradu!
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/555...u-lietot/page8

----------


## Obsis

Kāpēc nevar regulēt vadoties pēc U vai I mērījuma?? 
1) ar trīslatu testeri
2) ar 1,7 USD trīsciparu mēītāju no ebay
3) ar 3 USD četrciparu mērītāju no turienes pat.

----------


## vugards

vērtīgs topiks, thanks  ::

----------

